# Side Surround Help, W/Room Pic



## 95RCode (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey,

First post on this site. I'm trying to decide on which side surrounds to purchase. I'm planning on spending around $200. In the attached pic you can see I am kind of limited on space to put the right side surround speaker, no comments on the cubes there now:hush: . I have 10 inches above that window in the picture. I really like my front soundstage which consist of Infinity Beta 20's and a C360. I'm also using a Cadence CSX-12. The receiver is a Onkyo TX-505. I really don't think I have enough room for Beta 10's because I would like to wall or ceiling mount them(cables in attic) and their pretty beefy and have rear ports. I'm thinking about some bi-pole speakers. Specifically Athena AS-R1.2 or Mission m7ds. Both because of cost and size. Any suggestions or recommendations would sure be appreciated.

Here is the right rear location:








Left rear:








The Entertainment Center:









In a nutshell:

1. Would these smaller bi-poles be sufficient? Left rear reflection missing?
2. Would mono-poles be better?
3. Room is 18' by 18', attached room to the rear is 7' by 10'
4. 100% home theater listening
5. Would like to wall or ceiling mount side surrounds
5. Will be upgrading later to either 6.1 or 7.1

Sorry this was so long winded:huh:

James


----------

